
The most advanced jail-break tool. Coming soon to all devices on iOS 13.5 - fheld
https://unc0ver.dev/
======
somada141
Huh haven’t jailbroken my iPhones since my iPhone 5 back in 2014. Back then I
feel that iOS was severely limited in functionality and jailbreaking allowed
for custom solutions to problems Apple wasn’t addressing. Since then iOS has
seen a plethora of features and I feel there’s little reason to jailbreak
anymore. Does anyone know if there’s any good reason to jailbreak anymore? Any
killer functionality that would make it worth it?

~~~
typon
Run a server on that powerful arm?

~~~
adjkant
That can't be cost efficient compared to alternatives can it?

~~~
mirekrusin
2nd hands with broken glass cost peanuts, as weird as it sounds he may be onto
something fun; ie. if you have working mic/speaker/camera you can also bump it
to cctv/whatever.

iphone cluster would be fun to see, but probably better with apple tvs.

------
nexuist
The make or break is whether this one is finally untethered or not. I miss the
days when the jailbreak community was abundant both in users and developers.
Unfortunately it seems like its days are (have been?) numbered. A shame,
because reverse engineering iOS[1] was a hell of a lot of fun.

[1] [https://github.com/GN-OS/Bloard](https://github.com/GN-OS/Bloard)

------
aloknnikhil
This includes the iPhone Xs and 11 (and presumably all A12 and A13 devices).
Was there a new exploit found on these chips? Last I checked only devices with
chips older than the A12 were vulnerable to the checkra1n exploit.

~~~
judge2020
new exploit:

> using a 0day kernel vulnerability from @Pwn20wnd

[https://twitter.com/unc0verteam/status/1263260302713524225?s...](https://twitter.com/unc0verteam/status/1263260302713524225?s=21)

------
dang
The baity title and the coming-soonness are two strikes against this
submission. Does anyone want to argue in its favor? and if so, what should we
change the title to?

~~~
mike_d
The actual news here is that an iOS 13.5 kernel 0day is going to be released
publicly. The exploit was paid for by a phone case manufacturer.

It isn't a great source, but the original tweet actually has more detail than
the website:
[https://twitter.com/unc0verTeam/status/1263260302713524225?s...](https://twitter.com/unc0verTeam/status/1263260302713524225?s=20)

Edit: I'd suggest pointing here for context -
[https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/20/jailbreak-for-all-
ios-13-5-de...](https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/20/jailbreak-for-all-
ios-13-5-devices-expected-soon-due-to-new-kernel-exploit/)

~~~
dang
Doesn't it make sense to wait until it's released?

------
RyanShook
Are iOS exploits becoming more common? Feels like a few years ago they were
rare but now they’re being released more often.

~~~
praseodym
Apparently they are, Zerodium has even stopped accepting new iOS privilege
escalation exploits:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/14/zerodium_ios_flaws/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/14/zerodium_ios_flaws/)

